# Willy wash...



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

no sorry, i use baby oil, i spray it on their willies when they've got them out and then the natural action of their willies does the rest lol - none of mine have a problem with it


----------



## sparksgirl (Sep 13, 2009)

well a subject not mentioned much-- sheath care, a necessary job thats needs to be done right-- I use plane old ivory bar soap, and warm water at first the boys did alot of hopping around( a millon years ago) now they just fall asleep- I have 3 geildings and they all get their willies washed every coulple of months- not so much in the winter. I have a younger geilding that was not going to have anything to do with that willie washing stuff- but after he was corrected a few times for hopping around he got the ideal and stood still - (very braced) but he is now like the rest and falls asleep- I also wear playtex rubber gloves during this event-- If the willie is really bad and crusty then I would use baby oil at first just to soften the stuff up a bit but I dont think I would use baby oil all of the time and I certainly would wipe off with a clean towel. Iam thinking that baby oil would add to the dirt and gunke already their. good luck and stay safe.


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

it was recommended to me, it actually works well, because of the softness of it the gunk just comes off overnight really from them getting their willies in and out to go for a wee, i have to use it through winter as we're not allowed to get water on our yard as it freezes =/

my vet's coming in a few weeks, i'll ask her what she thinks


----------

